# Clearence Sales???



## DeadChub (Feb 10, 2004)

Was at Dicks in Northville on Saturday, no ice fishing stuff left but blaze orange insul. bibbs were 34.00 down from 99.99.

DeadChub


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Jun 28, 2003)

Gander Mtn - All their stuff marked down, and there's still a good quantity of it. At least 2 or 3 of each shanty. Plenty of augers, and some of the gas powered were marked down slightly. The salesman said what didn't move this week, they'd mark it down some more next week. Fingers crossed.........

MC Sports - Low on jigs, picked up a couple simple tip-ups for $3.25/ea. and a new bucket seat, plenty of augers (manuals only on sale), shanties were a mixed bag on availability (prices were higher than Gander Mtn.)

Dunhams - Ours sucks, plain & simple. Nothin' anywhere in the store for ice fishin'.

Meijer's - Slim pickins'.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Terrapin Flyer _
> *MC Sports - Low on jigs, picked up a couple simple tip-ups for $3.25/ea. and a new bucket seat, plenty of augers (manuals only on sale), shanties were a mixed bag on availability (prices were higher than Gander Mtn.)
> 
> Dunhams - Ours sucks, plain & simple. Nothin' anywhere in the store for ice fishin'.
> ...


Terrapin Flyer,
Welcxome to the site. I just moved to T.C. Whereabouts is MC. I was up at dunhams today and they do have ice fishing stuff. It's away from the main fishing stuff near the hunting stuff. They didn't have anything on clearence though. I was also at ganer. Everything was marked pretty high still so I didn't buy anything.

That aside, Meijer had all ice fishing stuff 20% but slim pickins in the few stores I visited... Eskimo 8" augers were still available at a couple stores for like $24.  What store Rich? Maybe I should return mine?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Stelmon -- 

As of Sunday afternoon, the Meijer in Belleville had 2 8" Eskimo augers for $24 and the one on Jackson/Zeeb in Ann Arbor had 3 of them.

I haven't used mine yet. 95% of the time I just use a 5" lazer for panfish, but 2-3 times per year I feel like throwing out a tipup for pike, so I figured for $24, it's a decent gamble on quality.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Rich,
Thanks, I am a bit to far unfo.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I got the last package of gold and silver teardrops 4 for 1.99 at MC Sporting Goods. They have the buzzsticks for 40 bucks minus 20 percent big whoop I let em sit.


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Jun 28, 2003)

Pertains to TC stores only (AFAIK)............

Gander Mtn - Another price drop/sale in approx. 2 weeks

Meijers - 70% off middle of next wk some time


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Hooray! I can't wait to get 70% off of one of those 99cent yellow plastic minnow scoops! That's about all that remains in most meijers around me...


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

The Gander Mountain in Saginaw has their Lazer and Mora augers on sale. I believe that the Lazers are around $45 and the Mora's are about $30. I may be a little off on those prices. They have a lot of Mora's but only a few Lazers. The only Lazer sizes left are 8" and 4".


Mike


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Wallmart check em out! I got 13 carbon fat arrows in camo with the adjustable knocks and inserts for 13 bucks. Theres plenty more 29" but no more 31. Had to couldnt resist. Theres all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Jun 28, 2003)

Meijer's - Traverse City
Ice fishing stuff got marked down 70% yesterday 2/25 @ 5pm..........as I was standing there!

There were 2 Shappell DX3000 shanties remaining at $175/ea!


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

Meijer in Big Rapids marked down, but virtually nothing to choose from.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

As of last evening the Meijer on Ann Arbor Saline road in Ann Arbor had one remaining Shappell S3000 shanty for $150. Beyond that, they had no other ice gear. Guess that means it's time to dewinterize the outboard soon!


----------

